# Spray bar location?



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

I've never herd of anyone doing that, but I mount mine vertical in the back corner. Gives the whole depth of the tank some flow!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

I do the same as the post above me..love it, but as long as there is not much to block the flow from getting around the rest of the tank..but I dunno about aiming it straight up, might not help much..but that just IMO..


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

Aiming it straight up wouldn't give the flow anything to 'bounce' off of, so it's going to lose a lot of energy lifting the water up above the surface. I run my main spray bar down the longest length of the tank, and it hits the opposite wall, goes down, and then back for the return journey. Point the spray where it'll have the most opportunity to move as much water as it can before it peters out. if that's not enough, try a powerhead..


----------



## sir kyle (May 25, 2012)

I have a rena xp and with the bar + the adjustable valve it's too long to fit on the side of the tank. I was thinking of buying a tee or two 45's to split the length in half. However, placing it vertically seems like a great idea, thanks.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have mine vertical in the front right corner, it was suggested as the best method from Amano and I'll have to say it works good, check the 150 journal.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

i have mine on the side glass panel of the tank. Had to cut the spray bar a little to fit it but the way it works is that it flows from left to right of the tank, hits the other side and gets diverted down to the substrate and hopefully the current creeps along the substrate back to the left. I have my intake on the right side. The spray bar is about an half inch below the water line horizontal and I find you can make the spray bar spray up just a little for water agitation. Its under in my case because I dont want to degass my co2. But if thats not a concern then the image above should be fine.


----------



## Surgeon (Jun 17, 2011)

m00se said:


> http://i.imgur.com/U1Xeyh.jpg


 too much splashing for my tastes!

Mine is across the right hand side. Intakes on the left hand side. The idea is for the water to flow like a river but eddies and whatnot have water flowing every which way.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Surgeon said:


> too much splashing for my tastes!


What splashing? That's a shot of the water level down while I was in the tank doing whatever. The water is up to the top any other time. The only problem with left/right - right/left arrangements is that the leeward side doesn't get as much flow.

Cheers


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

m00se, what did you use for the end caps? I'm assuming it's made of PVC? I always have trouble finding endcaps.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

I buy that stuff at Lowes. That spray bar is CPVC. I like it better because it's thinner walled. 1" dia.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I've rearranged mine now, with one along the back wall horizontally (aimed up a bit) and the other vertically along the back wall left side.

David


----------

